# First batch



## cansmoke (Jun 7, 2017)

Step one - meat out of freezer. I've figured out the amount of cure for it.

Tomorrow once thawed, I start the brine. I need to do some reading to figure out how long.

It is just over 5 lbs (2435 grams)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2017)

I usually dry cure my bacon, but if you brine it, using Pops brine recipe I would leave it in the brine for 8-10 days.

Al


----------



## cansmoke (Jun 7, 2017)

Will dry curing work better. If so, how long to cure.


----------



## tropics (Jun 7, 2017)

CanSmoke said:


> Will dry curing work better. If so, how long to cure.


​What cure calculator did you use.

I like this one

  http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

I try to cure all my Bacon for 14 days just to be extra safe

Richie


----------



## cansmoke (Jun 7, 2017)

That's the one I used.  THanks


----------



## cansmoke (Jun 7, 2017)

It is about 5 lb of pork belly.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 7, 2017)

CanSmoke said:


> That's the one I used.  THanks


Thats a dry cure.


----------



## cansmoke (Jun 7, 2017)

THanks all y'all, eh?


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 7, 2017)

Keep on , keepin' on. Looks good so far.


----------



## cansmoke (Jun 9, 2017)

BaconStart2.jpg



__ cansmoke
__ Jun 9, 2017






It sits in the fridge and we wait.  I think barbequeing is not names correctly. Waiting and patience required.


----------



## cansmoke (Jun 9, 2017)

1. After about 14 days, how will I know if they are ready to smoke?

2. How long do you smoke the belly?


----------



## cansmoke (Jun 14, 2017)

Reposting this


----------

